# BSFA nominations, Time Pieces



## Ian Whates (Jan 10, 2007)

To my great surprise and huge delight, *Time Pieces*, the (limited edition, signed by all contributers) anthology I edited and published last November, has received three nominations for this year's *BFSA awards*.

*Jon Courtenay Grimwood's* and *Sarah Singleton's* stories have both been nominated, as has *Chris Baker's* artwork for the front cover.

So what I want to know is... what was wrong with *Stephen Baxter's, Ian Watson's, Liz Williams', Mark Robson's *and *Steve Cockayne's *stories... not to mention mine...   .

More seriously, many thanks to anyone on Chronicles who may have nominated us.

( Untitled Document for more information about the anthology)


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 10, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## BookStop (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats - And just so's you know, there is nothing wrong with any of the stories. I read them and liked every one.


----------



## Mark Robson (Jan 10, 2007)

That's great news, Ian.  You must be chuffed to bits.


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds like a wonderful book. I definitely liked the summaries of the sories and have filled out the form to get a copy and am keeping my tail crossed. Congratulations Ian.


----------



## carrie221 (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrads


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Mark, dwndrgn, Bookstop, Nesacat and Carrie. Must confess, I still have to keep pinching myself to make sure this is real. 

Of course, nothing has been won at this stage, but for the book to pick up three nominations for the British SF Awards is amazing, and something I definitely didn't anticipate. Mind you, makes me realise I missed a trick... I mean, I'm a member of the BSFA and it never occurred to me to nominate anything from the book myself. Ah well, just glad other people seem to like it as well! .

Nesa, many thanks for your interest in the anthology -- I've sent you an email with details. Any problems, do come back to me.


----------



## Donna Scott (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh my Gawd! How out of the loop have I been?? Congratulations Ian!! Have to catch up some time!


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, Donna -- Liz Williams' story was also nominated at the last minute. Sadly, none of the three stories have made it onto the BSFA shortlist, but Fangorn's cover art has!! Still can't quite believe it.  

At least I know what I'll be voting for in the 'best art' category at Eastercon, if not the fiction categories.


----------



## Andrew Hook (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations Ian!


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 11, 2007)

Having posted notice about Farah's book *Glorifying Terrorism, *I've just worked out that I can post images here...  Hey, I never claimed to be quick on the uptake.

Since Fangorn's cover for *Time Pieces *has made the five-strong shortlist for this year's British Science Fiction Awards, it seems a shame not to share it, so...


----------



## BookStop (Feb 12, 2007)

Quite honestly, I think it's the best of the bunch.


----------



## scalem X (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats, but I can't happen but find it strange for a book with a max of 500 copies. I don't really know what sort of contest it is about, but still.

Then again it's British, what do I know about it.


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 12, 2007)

Many thanks Bookstop... now all I have to do is arrange it with the BFSA so that you can somehow _vote...  _

Well Scalem, it's an award for best *Artwork*, so the number of copies doesn't really enter into it... I think you'll find that in the past, many highly regarded pieces of art (by, say, sculptors or painters) used to be produced as one-offs... So 500 is actually quite a lot, in that context!


----------



## scalem X (Feb 12, 2007)

I see.


----------

